# Wonder what color my horse is



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

That's not a very helpful description. Do you have a photo of him? Is he an Appaloosa of some kind?


----------



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

hes a quarter horse i have a pic in the breed section under quarter horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I saw that. It's pretty blurry, but he looks like a gray. Like this?


----------



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

yeah but the dark grey on his knees on the pic my horses are a creme color
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you got a clearer photo? Some greys seem cream when they are not, it is usually stains. On the knees is a typical place for stains.


----------



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

no im going out friday the pictures they have from when they got then he was a palamino but hes faded idk if its bacause hes super fuzzy or what
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

So he's a palomino that grayed out? Or just a super light palomino? Please post another photo of his whole body.


----------



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

can palaminos grey out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jokerrosie (Dec 15, 2011)

Color can be a very complicated thing, there are good books out there on color,and maybe you can google to find more info. Happy Trails


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, palominos can gray.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Grey covers any color. If a horse has a grey gene it will be grey regardless of what other color(s) it is.


----------



## MadOnNags (Dec 16, 2011)

Post a photo!


----------



## kywalkers2012 (Oct 25, 2011)

He could either be a palomino that went gray or he could just be what people call an "isabella" palomino. They can look almost creamy gray sometimes.


----------

